# '06 Lemond Fillmore...



## sslos

I just got mine last Wednesday, so I only have a few rides on it, but I think I've gotten a good feel for it.
For starters, this is the first production fixie I've owned. I've had 3 converted road bikes, (my 'cross bike and MTB are both fixed.) Out of the box, the wheels were way undertensioned, and the pump peg is brazed on crooked, but other than that, the bike looked great.Welds were pretty clean, finish is nice, but that pump peg... Oh well, it's still functional.Keep in mind that I'm a mechanic at a Lemond dealer, so I might be a bit picky. As has been stated before, this is * exactly[b/] the same frame as the Fisher Triton, so it does have rear rack braze-ons. While some may sneer, they're unobtrusive, and I think really add to the versatility of this bike.
First couple of rides, I really had to tinker with my position. Be advised that Lemonds have a longer TT than you'd expect, so you need to size down accordingly. I normally ride a 57cm C-C, but my Fillmore is a 55.
This bike is a really fun ride! I believe the word I'm looking for is "snappy." Geometry is well thought out, with a high-enough BB, but without feeling top heavy. Corners nicely, and is very solid cranking up steep stuff, yanking desperately on the bars.
Componentry is good, not great. The external-bearing BB is smooth, cranks are, um, cranks, headset is kinda cheesy (and was bone dry,) and the hubs are reasonably smooth. The wheels, as I said, were poor out of the box, but a short time in the truing stand later and they are fine. Any halfway competent shop should take care of this before you even see it, but I'd check the spoke tension, anyway.
One complaint I've heard around the shop is that the '05s were harsh riding. The '06 uses a different, much less beefy, carbon fork, and I have to say that mine seems plenty compliant over the rough pavement.
So, how do I like it? Let's just say it's rekindled some of my old passion for the road. Don't expect this to just be my commuter...

the los*


----------



## Technohippybiker

I really appreciate your input on the Fillmore. I have been arguing with myself for a couple of weeks about whether or not I should get one. I also work at a dealer and am able to get a nice price for it.

I have been concerned about the geometry, coming from a tighter bike I am hoping the Fillmore will be as speedy as my current ride. And it's nice to know that it will be at least a more comfortable ride since my aluminum bike is pretty harsh.

I think I am sucking it up and just doing it. I could die on my ride tomorrow so what the hell. It looks like a beautiful bike and should be one to keep for years.


----------



## djg

Congrats--enjoy it.


----------



## asterisk

Good feedback. I'm surprised they even bothered with a pump peg... cool addition anyway.

Post some photos man!


----------



## donkekus

What's a post without photos?


----------



## Technohippybiker

I too purchased a 2006 Fillmore in the fall. I had been waying my options, thinking of custom frames, and then realized that since I work for a Lemond dealer I could probably work something out. I have been so happy with this bike that I want to pass along my thoughts.

For starters, a little background. I weigh 140 and am 5' 8". I broke my neck when I was a teenager and tore my ACL and the rest of my knee when I was in college. I tell you these things so you can compare yourself to me and the bike as I have it set up and maybe it will help you relate.

My ride is a 53cm and currently weighs in at 17.3 pounds. If I remember right the frame alone weighed around 3.75lbs or something before I put in the Framesaver. I am running the stock ratio of 44-16.

I purchased a 53cm because as stated earlier in this post the Fillmore does run long and tall. This seems to be the perfect size for me and feels just right. By just right I mean it is very stable at speed and easy to really pull on those bars and get moving. But don't mistake that length and think it is sluggish because it is definitely not. This bike is quick, nimble and very fun.

The carbon fork is decent and does soak up bumps while not feeling flexy for me. Plus it doesn't look all that bad once you cover up the ugly Lemond stickers (which are clear coted over). Speaking of covering up, the frame itself has some cool panels along the seat/down tube which are actually just the steel itself with a clear coat over it. Looks really nice. But there are also some pinstriping stickers on there too which I didn't care for and covered with black tape (a little too bling for me).

As for the parts spec I was very impressed. Not a lot of bike companies send out their bikes with a Dura Ace cog AND a freewheel, usually one or the other. Also, the Bontrager/Truvativ cranks and GigaXPipe BB are a nice combo that are very light, easy to work on and stiff. I like the brakes too, although I would also switch out the brake pads because they are harsh. I can't say much about the bars/stem/post/saddle as I never rode with them. Right away I put on my Thomson stem/post and Syntace Stratos bullhorns. 

As for the wheels, I haven't had any problems yet. Usually I notice my wheels going out of true after a month or so, since I ride every day, but these have stayed straight so far. They seem fairly tough considering the low spoke count and weight. But of course I'm pretty tiny too. I plan on switching them out for some Mavic Ellipse once the nasty winter season is over.

All in all, I have been really impressed with this bike. The frame is georgeous, and well made. My pump mount was straight and the fender mounts didn't bother me at all. It occured to me that it has classic steel looks with a modern zippy flair. I am doing what I can to bring down the bling-factor because I am paranoid to leave it locked anywhere but what can you do.

I'll include some photos and if I think of anything else you'll know. Any questions? Let me know. Later.


----------



## treebound

Techno,
What's that little doodad that looks like a tensioner on your driveside? Have any contact or order info for it? I've got an earlier Fillmore model, not many miles on it yet, but plan to ride it a bunch in 2006 once some home-stuff settles down.
I'm a bit concerned about the wheels at my weight, but plan to be down about 40lbs by summer so hopefully just a moot concern.


----------



## ravenmore

I love the Filmore but I can't see spending a grand on a fixie. 'Course you fella's work at the dealership so you probably got it for a bit less than that? Nice looking bikes though.


----------



## Technohippybiker

That is the great Tuggnut Chain Tensioner from Surly.

http://www.surlybikes.com/parts/tuggnut_pop.html

Hopefully that link will take you right to it. It's a great device. Light, cheap and it can be used as a bottle opener when in need. Plus, Lemond used similar dropout to the ones that Surly uses so it nicely right inside that rounded out portion of your dropout. Makes life a little easier.

Good luck.


----------



## sferris

*06 Lemond Fillmore*



Technohippybiker said:


> I too purchased a 2006 Fillmore in the fall. I had been waying my options, thinking of custom frames, and then realized that since I work for a Lemond dealer I could probably work something out. I have been so happy with this bike that I want to pass along my thoughts.
> 
> For starters, a little background. I weigh 140 and am 5' 8". I broke my neck when I was a teenager and tore my ACL and the rest of my knee when I was in college. I tell you these things so you can compare yourself to me and the bike as I have it set up and maybe it will help you relate.
> 
> My ride is a 53cm and currently weighs in at 17.3 pounds. If I remember right the frame alone weighed around 3.75lbs or something before I put in the Framesaver. I am running the stock ratio of 44-16.
> 
> I purchased a 53cm because as stated earlier in this post the Fillmore does run long and tall. This seems to be the perfect size for me and feels just right. By just right I mean it is very stable at speed and easy to really pull on those bars and get moving. But don't mistake that length and think it is sluggish because it is definitely not. This bike is quick, nimble and very fun.
> 
> The carbon fork is decent and does soak up bumps while not feeling flexy for me. Plus it doesn't look all that bad once you cover up the ugly Lemond stickers (which are clear coted over). Speaking of covering up, the frame itself has some cool panels along the seat/down tube which are actually just the steel itself with a clear coat over it. Looks really nice. But there are also some pinstriping stickers on there too which I didn't care for and covered with black tape (a little too bling for me).
> 
> As for the parts spec I was very impressed. Not a lot of bike companies send out their bikes with a Dura Ace cog AND a freewheel, usually one or the other. Also, the Bontrager/Truvativ cranks and GigaXPipe BB are a nice combo that are very light, easy to work on and stiff. I like the brakes too, although I would also switch out the brake pads because they are harsh. I can't say much about the bars/stem/post/saddle as I never rode with them. Right away I put on my Thomson stem/post and Syntace Stratos bullhorns.
> 
> As for the wheels, I haven't had any problems yet. Usually I notice my wheels going out of true after a month or so, since I ride every day, but these have stayed straight so far. They seem fairly tough considering the low spoke count and weight. But of course I'm pretty tiny too. I plan on switching them out for some Mavic Ellipse once the nasty winter season is over.
> 
> All in all, I have been really impressed with this bike. The frame is georgeous, and well made. My pump mount was straight and the fender mounts didn't bother me at all. It occured to me that it has classic steel looks with a modern zippy flair. I am doing what I can to bring down the bling-factor because I am paranoid to leave it locked anywhere but what can you do.
> 
> I'll include some photos and if I think of anything else you'll know. Any questions? Let me know. Later.


Thanks for your thoughts and pics of your o6 Fillmore . I am considering getting one too and we are about the same size so the tips on sizing are helpful.. Are these frames still made in the US? Sferris


----------



## Technohippybiker

Yes, they are US made. Probably in Wisconsin.


----------



## Technohippybiker

Well, it has been a long time with me riding on this frame and making changes along the way. I still love the bike and the fit is very good for me. I did 75 miles on it one day last summer and was not hurting too bad afterward.

I am coming back to show you all some pictures of what I have done to my Fillmore in order to keep me from spending some serious cash on a custom frame. First off was researching it for 3 months and then finally taking a torch to it to remove all of the little bits:
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/technohippybiker/373347434/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm1.static.flickr.com/135/373347434_41c9dcf9d0.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Torching - 7" /></a>
This was scary but seemed to work out pretty well. I then spent a couple of days filing off the leftover brass. You will see in my photoset that I didn't get down to the sanding but the painter did a lot of that for me.

Next was having a local painter here help me pick some great colors. he then took my frame, stripped the paint, sanding things down and repainted it:
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/technohippybiker/425753907/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm1.static.flickr.com/151/425753907_ac7abca7df.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="El Presidente - 5" /></a>

Sparkly: 
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/technohippybiker/425752281/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm1.static.flickr.com/172/425752281_078d083cf1.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="El Presidente - 6" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/technohippybiker/425751121/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm1.static.flickr.com/169/425751121_caa6637a1b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="El Presidente - 2" /></a>

Hope you enjoyed the update. Ride safe.


----------



## Pablo

I'm the same way with my Pista. The bike looks good.


----------



## Dave Hickey

That looks great....Tell us more about the torch... I've always removed bits the hard way ie: cutting them off and grinding away.. How long did it take to heat and remove?


----------



## Richard

Dave Hickey said:


> That looks great....Tell us more about the torch... I've always removed bits the hard way ie: cutting them off and grinding away.. How long did it take to heat and remove?


I'm in the process of building my first ss/fixed for a commuter. I scored a '71-'72 vintage Raleigh Supercourse from a customer who wanted some of the bastardized parts (flat bar, mtb rear derailleur, etc.) off it for another bike. Paint was shot but, amazingly, absolutely no rust. It's a "weird" one, in that it has the lugs (Prugnat I believe) that the Retro Raleigh website shows for the International - pointy, with circular cutouts, very pretty. Nowhere on a Supercourse.

I used a Dremel (very carefully) to cut off all the cable housing stops, including the rear brake stop bridge, and the bb cable guide. I then used the grinder to get a lot of the rest, finally filing and sanding to get it all smooth. The actual cutting and initial grinding took no time at all, but I spent hours filing and sanding the lugs to get all the excess brass from the slipshod finish work, as well as the removed braze-ons.

I'm relatively computer illiterate and I don't own a digital camera, but somehow I'll post some pics when it's done. Olympic Powdercoat in Santa Ana did a great job (they did a lot of work for GT Bicycles when they actually made bikes here.) It looks more like a quality paint job than your typical powdercoat, which tends to eliminate fine detail like lugs, pantograph, etc. A deep candy red with gold undertones and clearcoat, and the lugs just jump out.


----------



## JaeP

*Green with Envy*

I like that cooler green. Would you happen to know what is the name of that shade of sparkly green? I'm thinking of painting my Bridgestone RB-2 that color.

'Hanx


----------



## Technohippybiker

The sparkly part is a metallic called "toxic green". He mixed with some dark opaque green to tone it down a bit.


----------



## Technohippybiker

Dave Hickey said:


> That looks great....Tell us more about the torch... I've always removed bits the hard way ie: cutting them off and grinding away.. How long did it take to heat and remove?


I used a MAPP gass torch. I thought it was going to be hard to find but they were available from Home Depot. Two big bottles of it and the automatic lighter were $40 (but I did catch the last of a sale) It has to be MAPP to get hot enough.

Most of the bits came off after heating them for a few minutes. I had to make sure to really heat the brass directly until it started to reall change color. You could see the braze start to really heat up and get gooey and then the braze-ons would literally fall right off. The whole bike, six bits, took about 25 minutes.


----------



## couby

Would you be able to fit small (32c) cyclo-cross tires on the fillmore?


----------



## boroef

couby said:


> Would you be able to fit small (32c) cyclo-cross tires on the fillmore?


nope. 25c is already a tight fit for fork clearance up front.


----------

